# Butt boards



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a builder ask about using butt boards. I understand how they work from a hanging perspective and it makes sense. When finishing, do you then finish it like a factory recessed joint (box down the middle) or still like a butt joint (box the side).


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

put a straight edge to them,that should tell you.And yes odds are they should be built out smaller.Question is how much


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think we went rounds last year about the butt boards. In 98% of my work, I have no use for them or the 'Butt Crusher" tool some guy was pimping here. Skills will up for the absence of gadget crap out in the marketplace today.


----------

